

Latest Blu-ray copy protection cracked - gongfudoi
http://www.electronista.com/articles/08/03/20/bd.protection.cracked/

======
tptacek
All SlySoft claims to be able to do is break a single BD+ program. There are
an infinite number of BD+ programs; BD+ is itself a VM. SlySoft's own press
release acknowledges disks they can't "yet" crack, and concedes that future
titles will likely set them back to the drawing board.

That dynamic, if sustainable, is a major "victory" for DRM.

------
adduc
It's only a matter of time before we're cracking Blu-Ray Discs like we did
DVDs.

